# Tm malfunction again!



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

In less than 4 days of having the car back I'm sat in traffic and the car just randomly clonks and chucks the tm malfunction check with only even gears selectable the first time this happened I was up set now I'm just angry as it's only just had its transmission repair last week, not happy


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Not good mate.

Would get in the fone to Middlehurst first thing. Maybe an idea to speak to them first before venting anger on here


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Oh dear.....thats not good at all.....what was all replaced? Can be a number of things that might cause that some worse than others...


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Ja5on said:


> Not good mate.
> 
> Would get in the gone to Middlehurst first thing. Maybe an idea to speak to them first before venting anger on here


Dont see why....

He's every right to feel a bit aggrieved. He never made any referrence to shoddy work or anything like that. Chap's car has malfunctioned and its only right he feels a bit pissed.

TT


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

tarmac terror said:


> Dont see why....
> 
> He's every right to feel a bit aggrieved. He never made any referrence to shoddy work or anything like that. Chap's car has malfunctioned and its only right he feels a bit pissed.
> 
> TT


Agreed mate, he's every right to be annoyed. 

Just my opinion, venting anger on a forum I've always thought can get a negative response from the ( tuner, garage etc ).


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm not angry at anyone in particular as middlehurst have been great with me just this whole situation, I've had the car 3 weeks, 2 spent in for repair, I've barely driven it  I was planning a trip to snodonia with the other half and lil boy next weekend first road trip out in it and now I fear I can't drive out my town let alone a road trip


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Ouch that's no good.

Fingers crossed its somit simple mate


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

Middlehurst seem to have been proactive in attempting to resolve the problem. The seller has got away scot free and palmed off a heap of junk with apparently no reprocutions.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Well the car has cleared all faults by itself now, restarted it, theres no engine management light and it passes the TM check now? really dont know what to do.


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

It's likely to reoccur. Give Middlehurst a shout and take their advice.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

Dean I would reject the car back to whoever sold it - sounds like a dud if middlehurst arguably the best HPC can't sort it


----------



## bobbie (Jan 3, 2013)

You have obiously bought a lemmon, not fit for purpose take it back to the dealer and demand money back, Question do you know who owned the car before you bought it? whats the history of it? did you do research on it?

Bobby


----------



## sw20GTS (Jul 29, 2010)

Before anything I would ring MH up and ask for their opinion. Also ask more about the history of the car, who knows someone from forum might have owned it.

From your description it could be signs of transmission failure...


----------



## Sinth (Sep 26, 2010)

Return the car


----------



## jason4656 (Jul 28, 2013)

have you even phoned the dealer Dean to ask him where he stands on this? I would have most definitely returned it by now, its hard to understand it having a warranty and being f****d.. If your hell bent on keeping it, then contact MH but me personally id be pissed off, ive had mine since the day before you and im thinking about selling it now hahahah youd probably be sick of it if you had it the whole 3 weeks


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Sitting at screen felling sorry for you yet really struggling to be sympathetic. 

Your situation is identical to mine which I even posted the thread to which Flynn started last year and logged my issue from start to finish (resolved with a new gearbox).

I had the first issues, faults went, then only certain gears etc. My money is the box is damaged everything you do will make things worse. By end of November car is in full limp mode with only odd or even gears and you can't get the car over 2,800rpm or 28mph.

Thats my prediction *I hope I'm wrong* and I'll say no more anyway as everything previously mentioned was clearly a waste of time and effort.


----------



## barry P. (May 9, 2010)

Take it back to the seller and then buy Flynn's, at least you know it's got a new gearbox.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Another reason why I'd never go to a hpc! Svm/kaizer/jmimports/litchfield and any other r35 aftermarket specialist you can trust will look after your car properly!! 

On my old 59 car I took it in for clicking wheels and a power steering hose replacement under warranty. The hose had a jubilee clip around the tiny hole and the car was still clicking leaving the round about at the top of the car park. 

I hope you get it sorted ...


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

MattGTR750 said:


> Another reason why I'd never go to a hpc! Svm/kaizer/jmimports/litchfield and any other r35 aftermarket specialist you can trust will look after your car properly!!
> 
> On my old 59 car I took it in for clicking wheels and a power steering hose replacement under warranty. The hose had a jubilee clip around the tiny hole and the car was still clicking leaving the round about at the top of the car park.
> 
> I hope you get it sorted ...


Get one of these for the shit that drops out your mouth when you talk


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Hpc is the best place to go take it back again they will fix it !!


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

what codes are you getting dean /?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Jm-Imports said:


> what codes are you getting dean /?


Thats the thing, there are no codes, it chucked the malfunction at me, turned it off, got in and its fine, no check engine light, no fault codes and no malfunctions, and every gear works.

Part of me wants to go back to dealer and refund, but then part of me just wants to get it fixed as its got warranty anyway, than that way, i wont get it again, if i get refund whats the likeliness i buy another car, with issues once again. Apart from this annoying fault, the car is great, i got my stage 1, non resonated miltek y pipe etcetc


----------



## Jm-Imports (Feb 12, 2007)

how are you reading the codes ?


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

Would the dealer refund a car thats now had:-

Stage 1 work done, y-pipe change, 'x' amount of miles and had the gearbox taken apart via an HPC.

I'm no car salesman but if I had a customer coming back demanding a refund I'd expect them to do so before changing exhaust parts, re-mapping the ECU and having the gearbox opened up. I could see potential issues as the car isn't being returned in the manner it was purchased. 

If there is some quirky law that allows it then I'm going to find a car with hidden faults the dealer doesn't know about buy it, get a mate to spray it pink then ask for a refund due to not being fit for purpose on the faults.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

MattGTR750 said:


> Another reason why I'd never go to a hpc! Svm/kaizer/jmimports/litchfield and any other r35 aftermarket specialist you can trust will look after your car properly!!
> 
> On my old 59 car I took it in for clicking wheels and a power steering hose replacement under warranty. The hose had a jubilee clip around the tiny hole and the car was still clicking leaving the round about at the top of the car park.
> 
> I hope you get it sorted ...


But he had a warranty that he would have been mad not to use?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

EAndy said:


> Would the dealer refund a car thats now had:-
> 
> Stage 1 work done, y-pipe change, 'x' amount of miles and had the gearbox taken apart via an HPC.
> 
> ...


Y pipe was already on it. I have had some quick legal advice on the phone today, and as there is proof of car being in an unfit state at point of sale, then i have something to stand on especially as its still within the first month, regarding mapping, as long as the map is Nissan Authorised (in my case Middlehurst) then this wouldnt change, if the mods were done by myself or a backstreet garage then would be different story, in all reality i dont want to get a refund, because if it gets fixed then all is good.


----------



## Evo9lution (Aug 24, 2013)

Dean, first of all, good luck in getting this sorted. I can understand your frustration and stubbornness in some ways but there is good advice given on here and some of your previous threads so you may be wise to adhere to it.

If you don't ultimately get the gearbox issue resolved once & for all and take the car back to the dealer, please make sure that you post down the VIN # and registration (not your personalised one) onto the forum so that anybody else is well aware that the car is a dog and we don't end up with a similar thread in the future.

The last thing I would add is, if you do take the car back, next time, make sure you get THE RIGHT CAR not just the right coloured car etc. as this is easily remedied :thumbsup: Once bitten, twice shy and all that ...

Once again, good luck getting this sorted and I really hope you get to enjoy (what should be) your pride and joy soon


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

Evo9lution said:


> Dean, first of all, good luck in getting this sorted. I can understand your frustration and stubbornness in some ways but there is good advice given on here and some of your previous threads so you may be wise to adhere to it.


This.
The advice has been given.
No matter how much debate or "I'd like" is going to change that.

Get it sorted.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> This.
> The advice has been given.
> No matter how much debate or "I'd like" is going to change that.
> 
> Get it sorted.


Dont worry, already been on phone to Middlehurst this morning, the gearbox will be changed, but will be a recon gearbox, should it not be a new gearbox ?


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Dont worry, already been on phone to Middlehurst this morning, the gearbox will be changed, but will be a recon gearbox, should it not be a new gearbox ?


I think you'll find the warranty is to get the car fixed.
Not to supply a whole new gearbox because one part of it failed.
So you may not have a choice.

I've heard Nissan are no longer fitting complete gearboxes (like they did to Flynn's car) anymore due to the cost, when a repair/recon will do.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm sorry I think I've misunderstood ... Due to the age of Deans car I thought the warranty was aftermarket and you choose where the car goes as long as Nissan approved if this is not the case then apologies for suggesting not to go to a hpc !


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Y pipe was already on it. I have had some quick legal advice on the phone today, and as there is proof of car being in an unfit state at point of sale, then i have something to stand on especially as its still within the first month, regarding mapping, as long as the map is Nissan Authorised (in my case Middlehurst) then this wouldnt change, if the mods were done by myself or a backstreet garage then would be different story, in all reality i dont want to get a refund, because if it gets fixed then all is good.


But it's irrelevant. Nissan can refuse to warranty the work if they so wish now as regardless of remap being carried out at Middlehurst it's not a 'Nissan' upgrade / modification. You simply had the work taken out for performance increase at a Nissan HPC.

Hence Middlehurst make it clear in every sense they ever mention tuning the following:



> IMPORTANT NOTICE
> 
> If your GT-R is still within its 3 Year/60,000 warranty period it is very important that you refer to Nissan’s Warranty Booklet and Maintenance Booklet Section 3 – THINGS YOU SHOULD KNOW ABOUT NISSAN GT-R PAN EUROPE WARRANTY. Detailed in Section 3.8.4 (WHAT IS NOT COVERED) it is specifically detailed that Nissan will not cover warranty repairs on modified vehicles. The risk and onus is upon you, the owner.
> 
> ...


So having a 'Miltek Y-pipe' fitting prior and now an ECU remap that isn't Nissan spec does give Nissan grounds to wash there hands.

I know this because it happened to me and 12 weeks of ball-ache, stress and solicitors took place to resolve to the stage I was given a new gear box because my issues had no bearings on the modifications and actions that were taken.

I'm sure Middlehurst will take car of you and the flicker data as they've been looking after this issue + did the remap not to mention they get to charge Nissan the labour costs so its in there interest. 

I find it shocking at the naivety and lack of knowledge you posses on things like modifying a car with warranty and advice you choose to ignore.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

EAndy said:


> But it's irrelevant. Nissan can refuse to warranty the work if they so wish now as regardless of remap being carried out at Middlehurst it's not a 'Nissan' upgrade / modification. You simply had the work taken out for performance increase at a Nissan HPC.
> 
> Hence Middlehurst make it clear in every sense they ever mention tuning the following:
> 
> ...


Like i said, ive not been brought up with expensive cars like alot of GTR owners (no offence to those that were also brought up in working class circumstances) but the majority have fairly comfortable backgrounds and would know how it all works, i do not, this was my first car of such status, im not sure what advice you say i chose to ignore, what more can i do other than the call to Middlehurst and getting it back up there? i cant work miracles!!


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

bite their arm off at the elbow for the recon box. That'll fix it for good.


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> Like i said, ive not been brought up with expensive cars like alot of GTR owners (no offence to those that were also brought up in working class circumstances) but the majority have fairly comfortable backgrounds and would know how it all works, i do not, this was my first car of such status, im not sure what advice you say i chose to ignore, what more can i do other than the call to Middlehurst and getting it back up there? i cant work miracles!!


The working class card or wealthy upbringing doesn't imply any mechanical knowledge at all.
It's all information you can pick up on this forum if you choose to read and learn.

Most people on here don't have a clue how the gearbox really works, wether they were comfortable background types or were out whizzing a diesel Skoda round Brands Hatch yesterday like me. 

I can't reconcile coming from a posh background and knowing how the gearbox works ??


You seem to be saying that you shouldn't be expected to know how it works when your parents aren't loaded.
Which is odd.

All the info and advice is right here on this forum. 
It's all you need, you just need to read and absorb it rather than say it's OK for everyone else.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

CT17 said:


> The working class card or wealthy upbringing doesn't imply any mechanical knowledge at all.
> 
> It's all information you can pick up on this forum if you choose to read and learn.
> 
> ...


Exactly, so how on a test drive was i ever to know that a TM fault would occur, when the test drive went fine and all was good, im struggling to find where i chose to ignore.

The advice i got was get off my backside go up there and look/buy, thats exactly what i did, got plane tickets and left that afternoon. There is nothing i or many other people couldve done to know this transmission fault would arrise in the near future.


----------



## Donbona (Apr 18, 2013)

As said before mate.... get the recon box fitted.... im sure it will fine.


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> The advice i got was get off my backside go up there and look/buy, thats exactly what i did, got plane tickets and left that afternoon.


You've been unlucky, simple as. Get it back to MH, get a recon box back in and start to enjoy it. There are cars that have had these faults from virtually new and the owners have been like you, unlucky. You're right, as well, that you couldn't have predicted what was going to go wrong. Likewise, a lot of the folk on here couldn't have foreseen it either but choose to offer what they see as sound advice. You need to take some of what you are told on the forum with a pinch of salt as a lot of what gets talked about has very little technical merit, it's just opinion.

You've probably been a victim of your own enthusiasm but we've all been guilty of that at some time. I'm sure it will get sorted relatively easily:thumbsup:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

TAZZMAXX said:


> You've been unlucky, simple as. Get it back to MH, get a recon box back in and start to enjoy it. There are cars that have had these faults from virtually new and the owners have been like you, unlucky. You're right, as well, that you couldn't have predicted what was going to go wrong. Likewise, a lot of the folk on here couldn't have foreseen it either but choose to offer what they see as sound advice. You need to take some of what you are told on the forum with a pinch of salt as a lot of what gets talked about has very little technical merit, it's just opinion.
> 
> You've probably been a victim of your own enthusiasm but we've all been guilty of that at some time. I'm sure it will get sorted relatively easily:thumbsup:


Couldnt have put it better myself "victim of my own enthusiasm" 

Im just worried a recon box will just have the same common issues at some point.


----------



## Peter R35 Gt-R (Jun 13, 2011)

But he's put new tyres on it and upgraded to a stage 1 from he's got it (spent a lot of his own money on it ) to return it to the garage he bought it off !!


----------



## TAZZMAXX (Mar 9, 2010)

deankenny said:


> Im just worried a recon box will just have the same common issues at some point.


I'd put money on it that the majority of the 'new' gearboxes fitted were Borg Warner remanufactured items and not fresh off the assembly line. Let's face it, unless you're really keen, you wouldn't strip a gearbox that has just been re-fitted to your car to see if it was full of new parts. Most of the known issues have been actuation problems rather than full on mechanical failures so I don't think you need worry too much. For the amount of GT-R's sold, transmission faults are still not that common but it's frustrating if it's happened to you.

Look on the bright side, you're saving a fortune on petrol at the moment.


----------



## lawsy (Feb 25, 2009)

MattGTR750 said:


> Hpc is the best place to go take it back again they will fix it !!


I'm mature enough to not spout shit when 

A) I don't know the first issues 100%
B) I don't know what Middlehurst fixed 
C) I don't know what issue the car now has.

You are all speculating as to the fault, procedures have to be adhered to in garages for warranty purposes. You can't just replace a gearbox because of an issue which could be sorted by a small fix. The car is diagnosed and a suitable cause is identified, there are various modified parts available, a fix is first tried that does not cost the earth. If this does not work then and only then could they suggest a gearbox is needed. 

It's funny that when a warranty is in place people want whole units replaced at significant costs not to themselves. But if no warranty they would be crying if a garage stated it needs a box- £10k please, and didn't first try a common small possibility that does not cost much.

The car was driving fine after the repairs and dean got his car back, now unfortunately something else has happened

I've seen tuners on here, leave brake nipples loose on customers cars and brake fluid pissing out, does that mean no one should use a specialist?


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Without wanting to sound like a dick 

- Can I suggest you answer jm-imports question ? You will need a tool that allows you to read previous errors from the obdii port, an ecutek cable (or equivalent) or specialist will be able to do this. 

The code will give an indicator what happened.

And I've had the same thing happen myself recently.

Mine was an issue with the solenoids rotating - that was actually a recall in the US, but Nissan EU didn't bother..

It's a simple 300quid fix, but HPCs cannot do it, they will just fit the same faulty parts again.

However. If you are getting a free reconditioned box, with this problem fixed, then do it. 

It's probably worth recalling how to get The error codes if it throws another wobbly. I actually don't go anywhere without the kit to read them, just in case anything happens. Until recently I was getting O2 sensor errors, which pop up as the scary sounding "engine management failure" error on the dash, and then don't go away. By having the kit to hand, I am able to stop and see if it's something serious, and reset if it isn't. A lot of return to base RAC tows have no doubt been avoided.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Also, if you bought it privately, you have little to no rights.

Been through this recently.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

TriQe said:


> Without wanting to sound like a dick
> 
> - Can I suggest you answer jm-imports question ? You will need a tool that allows you to read previous errors from the obdii port, an ecutek cable (or equivalent) or specialist will be able to do this.
> 
> ...


Might be wrong but am sure they put said clips on the box last time for Dean


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

TriQe said:


> Also, if you bought it privately, you have little to no rights.
> 
> Been through this recently.


It was bought from a trader, havent you read the bedtime stories??


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Cardiff R33 said:


> It was bought from a trader, havent you read the bedtime stories??


O god dont start lol, i have some pics of it going away on the trailer im half tempted to post up


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

deankenny said:


> O god dont start lol, i have some pics of it going away on the trailer im half tempted to post up


From this time or last?:nervous:


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Cardiff R33 said:


> From this time or last?:nervous:


This time


----------



## majestic (May 3, 2010)

Thank god i bought a 32 nearly 4 years ago. Hope it all works out for you Dean.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Ah, sorry. My bad. 

Have you been unlucky with getting a bad one ?

I had this experience once. Subaru legacy outback, bought years ago for cash when we needed a car. Bought on the basis of subarus having bulletproof engines.

Broke down on day 1 when I tried to see how fast it would go. Lol. RAC called, told to bring a wagon. They rocked up with a van, said they could fix 90% of problems by the roadside. Turned engine over, going nowhere. They wouldn't leave us there though, and towed us off the motorway to wait for a wagon.

And left us waiting for 6 hours...

Parked up in a famous dogging spot...

It was an interesting 6 hours.

Car got a replacement engine. And then broke down 3 months later. Traded it in to a dealer straight away for a better car.....


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Cardiff R33 said:


> Might be wrong but am sure they put said clips on the box last time for Dean


Ow. 

I hope this isn't going to be me in a few weeks.


----------



## Cardiff R33 (Jan 16, 2004)

TBH I was going to do that upgrade but opted for the Litchfield warranty to be super safe.


----------



## EAndy (Dec 13, 2011)

You had no knowledge of the issues you have incurred on the transmission side but things like bald tyres when you got the car you don't need to have a vast knowledge on car backgrounds.

Personally if I was spending more than £20k on a car and have little or no knowledge, unless I was loaded I'd be taking a mechanic mate or paying for a 101 RAC Spot check or whatever they are to check the car over.

Working class backgrounds etc is irrelevant, to be honest coming from a background myself of difficult times to get by and seeing my parents struggle I would actually say it's made me even more cautious with parting money so I would say it actually contradicts your statement. I didn't really understand the point suggesting working class people wouldn't understand how it all works?

You view a car you check for signs of damage, HPI, history, etc, regardless of background pretty sure the same applies.

The naivety statement (lack of experience, wisdom, or judgement.) was in reference to how I viewed this whole scenario.

Not looking into things like how your warranty would be effected by having a stage 1 map when there website for example clearly states voids warranty is just an example unless you got it in written writing that remapping your car will in no way effect any warranty you have through Nissan?

I probably sound as if I'm coming across as a complete arse and belittling you and I apologise for that! but I'm trying to put things in plain black and white (or white and blue on this forum) and basically crack the whip and just encourage you to be more cautious, less enthusiast and heed advice from those with more knowledge as you seem to ignore a lot of the good advice.

As said previously I really hope everything gets resolved. Invest £220-£250 into a ECUTek Cable might be a good investment for the future if any issues.


----------



## Satan (Mar 8, 2012)

tarmac terror said:


> Dont see why....
> 
> He's every right to feel a bit aggrieved. He never made any referrence to shoddy work or anything like that. Chap's car has malfunctioned and its only right he feels a bit pissed.
> 
> TT


+1 on that.

Every right to be well pissed.:flame:

That said, I'm sure they will sort it out.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

I'd like to add a thought in here...
I've been working on these for 5 years now and seen a multitude of 'wierd' problems, the vast majority have actually been very simple fixes but tend to trigger quite a few 'issues' with gear selection.
Without actually seeing the insides of the transmission or reading the ecu (both obd codes and using consult which shows voltages and measured distances) we cannot speculate on what has happened.
Clearly when the car was shipped back to the owner it was in perfect working order and everyone was happy.
Let Middlehurst have a look tomorrow and see what the current issue is. I could speculate, but seeing as it will be examined tomorrow and the exact cause found there's no point


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

ACspeedtech said:


> I'd like to add a thought in here...
> I've been working on these for 5 years now and seen a multitude of 'wierd' problems, the vast majority have actually been very simple fixes but tend to trigger quite a few 'issues' with gear selection.
> Without actually seeing the insides of the transmission or reading the ecu (both obd codes and using consult which shows voltages and measured distances) we cannot speculate on what has happened.
> Clearly when the car was shipped back to the owner it was in perfect working order and everyone was happy.
> Let Middlehurst have a look tomorrow and see what the current issue is. I could speculate, but seeing as it will be examined tomorrow and the exact cause found there's no point


I may have taken that the wrong way, but i hope no assumptions are being made in the manner of how i have been driving it!

Literally since i got it back, it has not left Weymouth, it only been out at 3:30pm when i do my dispatches, at this time traffic is moderately heavy round Weymouth, and theres not even any room to build up any speeds let alone rag the thing, considering many users take it on the track and still have no issues. I then have a cruise up to the next town to fill up, still with traffic as its now close to to 4, 4:30pm traffic is building up more. I then return to Weymouth, now being rush hour with no room to unleash any horses at all. Ill then (as sad as it sounds) simply buy some food from somewhere and park up by a shopping outlet with currys, mcds, pets a home etc, and just enjoy ppl admiring it as they walk or drive past. I then travel home until the next day. I can safely assume i have not even passed 60-70mph since i had it back let alone triple figures


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

deankenny said:


> I may have taken that the wrong way, but i hope no assumptions are being made in the manner of how i have been driving it!
> 
> Literally since i got it back, it has not left Weymouth, it only been out at 3:30pm when i do my dispatches, at this time traffic is moderately heavy round Weymouth, and theres not even any room to build up any speeds let alone rag the thing, considering many users take it on the track and still have no issues. I then have a cruise up to the next town to fill up, still with traffic as its now close to to 4, 4:30pm traffic is building up more. I then return to Weymouth, now being rush hour with no room to unleash any horses at all. Ill then (as sad as it sounds) simply buy some food from somewhere and park up by a shopping outlet with currys, mcds, pets a home etc, and just enjoy ppl admiring it as they walk or drive past. I then travel home until the next day. I can safely assume i have not even passed 60-70mph since i had it back let alone triple figures


We believe you. :clap:

When I got my first one I was out at 10pm for a bit of fun every night...

Doesn't matter what you put on a forum, the car records everything.


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

You certainly did take that the wrong way there Sir if that's what you got from it. No mention of driving the car at all.

What I was hoping to nullify was anyone making any judgement on workmanship or warranty claims until an actual inspection and diagnosis has taken place.

I was pointing out there are a few scenarios I can think of that could easily explain what has happened, but as an inspection and diagnosis will happen tomorrow it's a waste of effort going into them.

Sorry if you took anything untoward from my post.



deankenny said:


> I may have taken that the wrong way, but i hope no assumptions are being made in the manner of how i have been driving it!
> 
> Literally since i got it back, it has not left Weymouth, it only been out at 3:30pm when i do my dispatches, at this time traffic is moderately heavy round Weymouth, and theres not even any room to build up any speeds let alone rag the thing, considering many users take it on the track and still have no issues. I then have a cruise up to the next town to fill up, still with traffic as its now close to to 4, 4:30pm traffic is building up more. I then return to Weymouth, now being rush hour with no room to unleash any horses at all. Ill then (as sad as it sounds) simply buy some food from somewhere and park up by a shopping outlet with currys, mcds, pets a home etc, and just enjoy ppl admiring it as they walk or drive past. I then travel home until the next day. I can safely assume i have not even passed 60-70mph since i had it back let alone triple figures


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

ACspeedtech said:


> You certainly did take that the wrong way there Sir if that's what you got from it. No mention of driving the car at all.
> 
> What I was hoping to nullify was anyone making any judgement on workmanship or warranty claims until an actual inspection and diagnosis has taken place.
> 
> ...


No i had a feeling you wasnt implying anything, but was more to people who may think i have. I have upmost trust in Middlehurst considering how long they been in the GTR game. the only difference to this second fault is that, when i turn car off and on again, everything is gone and all clear with no faults and i can drive normal again. Before i had a permanent engine check light on.


----------



## GlastoVeteran (Dec 15, 2011)

Anyone seen Flynn?


----------



## ACspeedtech (Aug 25, 2011)

The fact it is an intermittent fault means I would worry less, I understand it's annoying but I have one on my ramp right now that's also had an intermittent fault while waiting for the new batch of piston clips to be produced for me, the turn-it-off-and-on-again fixed it until the next time a piston rotated too far. All sorted now and will be 100% fine from now on.

Lets see tomorrow what the guys find 



deankenny said:


> No i had a feeling you wasnt implying anything, but was more to people who may think i have. I have upmost trust in Middlehurst considering how long they been in the GTR game. the only difference to this second fault is that, when i turn car off and on again, everything is gone and all clear with no faults and i can drive normal again. Before i had a permanent engine check light on.


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

ACspeedtech said:


> The fact it is an intermittent fault means I would worry less, I understand it's annoying but I have one on my ramp right now that's also had an intermittent fault while waiting for the new batch of piston clips to be produced for me, the turn-it-off-and-on-again fixed it until the next time a piston rotated too far. All sorted now and will be 100% fine from now on.
> 
> Lets see tomorrow what the guys find


MH say they are going to fit a Refurb box as its the second time going in, the one in there now as some teeth missing but apparently can run up with up to 90% of the teeth, and they say just possibly could be the teeth getting to the magnet but not quite there yet, but im no mechanic and trust what i get told.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

subscribed


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Sorry to hear about this Dean.
All being well it will be sorted for good now


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

GlastoVeteran said:


> Anyone seen Flynn?


:wavey:



ACspeedtech said:


> The fact it is an intermittent fault means I would worry less, I understand it's annoying but I have one on my ramp right now that's also had an intermittent fault while waiting for the new batch of piston clips to be produced for me, the turn-it-off-and-on-again fixed it until the next time a piston rotated too far. All sorted now and will be 100% fine from now on.
> 
> Lets see tomorrow what the guys find





deankenny said:


> MH say they are going to fit a Refurb box as its the second time going in, the one in there now as some teeth missing but apparently can run up with up to 90% of the teeth, and they say just possibly could be the teeth getting to the magnet but not quite there yet, but im no mechanic and trust what i get told.


If you are going to listen to anyone Dean, then listen to Andy. What he doesn't know, isn't worth knowing. :thumbsup:


----------



## cd09 (Sep 7, 2012)

deankenny said:


> I may have taken that the wrong way, but i hope no assumptions are being made in the manner of how i have been driving it!
> 
> Literally since i got it back, it has not left Weymouth, it only been out at 3:30pm when i do my dispatches, at this time traffic is moderately heavy round Weymouth, and theres not even any room to build up any speeds let alone rag the thing, considering many users take it on the track and still have no issues. I then have a cruise up to the next town to fill up, still with traffic as its now close to to 4, 4:30pm traffic is building up more. I then return to Weymouth, now being rush hour with no room to unleash any horses at all. Ill then (as sad as it sounds) simply buy some food from somewhere and park up by a shopping outlet with currys, mcds, pets a home etc, and just enjoy ppl admiring it as they walk or drive past. I then travel home until the next day. I can safely assume i have not even passed 60-70mph since i had it back let alone triple figures



AHHH thats the problem!!! You havnt been able to rag it to blow out the cobwebs. You got a cobweb on your solenoid.


----------



## Hashlak (May 26, 2013)

loll, i have also been told that this car needs to be a ragged a bit to keep it in good working order


----------



## WingedBeast1968 (Sep 18, 2009)

I blow the doors off once a week, just for a little while.
If I don't, it won't start. If it starts, it won't idle. If it idles, .... bla blah.

Give it a quick squirt of WOT, and everything apart from the gearbox works again.

On the OP's issue, sounds like a simple solenoid rotation issue.
Don't flame me, but it wouldn't be beyond the realms for the HPC to have done exactly jack shit the first time.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I blame that Gazmo chap at MH

About as much use as a chocolate fireguard if you ask me !!

opcorn:


----------



## Gazmo1 (Jul 30, 2001)

bladerider said:


> I blame that Gazmo chap at MH
> 
> About as much use as a chocolate fireguard if you ask me !!
> 
> opcorn:


I concur, I'm useless. :thumbsup:


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

I'm with winged beast on this - and even if they had done something, the same faulty part would have gone back in.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

WingedBeast1968 said:


> Don't flame me, but it wouldn't be beyond the realms for the HPC to have done exactly jack shit the first time.





TriQe said:


> I'm with winged beast on this - and even if they had done something, the same faulty part would have gone back in.


Nice sweeping generalisations of arguably the best HPC in the country.

I see that you are probably both "the glass if half empty" type of people, but in your case the glass is still half full of piss.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

I've had the experience of having the same faulty bell housing component fitted to the car 3 times, each time after the last one went wrong. 

It's sometimes simply corporate policy. Nothing to do with the hard Woking mechanics on the ground. (In this case Indy...)

So it's clearly you who has the issue, I suggest you try not to be so offensive in future. 

Thanks.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TriQe said:


> So it's clearly you who has the issue, I suggest you try not to be so offensive in future.


I have the issue?? Im being offensive?? 

Youre the one walking around with a glass of piss.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

I didn't realise accusing someone of having a glass of piss wasn't offensive. Nor accusations of sweeping generalisations.

But maybe that's just my understanding of the English language.

Apologies to everyone else if I'm being out of order.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TriQe said:


> Apologies to everyone else if I'm being out of order.


Apology accepted


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Lol. English is clearly an issue.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TriQe said:


> Lol. English is clearly an issue.


Im not the one using text speak or starting sentences with a conjunction.




TriQe said:


> *But *maybe that's just my understanding of the English language.


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Ok, you got me


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

TriQe said:


> Ok, you got me


*takes a thespian bow*


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

Well, this escalated quickly.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Well, this escalated quickly.


Not dissimilar to your gearbox warranty claims


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Not dissimilar to your gearbox warranty claims


And unlike the sale of your car


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

deankenny said:


> And unlike the sale of your car


:bowdown1::bowdown1::chuckle::banned:


----------



## TriQe (Oct 24, 2011)

Is there a backstory here ? I have another half a glass of piss to spare if needed.


----------



## extremelimo (Jul 21, 2013)

*coment*

Flyn you got to hand that reply well and truly to Dean:flame:
Awesome comeback:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

extremelimo said:


> Flyn you got to hand that reply well and truly to Dean:flame:
> Awesome comeback:bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1::bowdown1:


yep

Boi gots da skillzzzz !!

Still, on the bright side, by the time Dean gets his car back and working the old hurricane will have come back for a second go !! lol

:squintdan


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

extremelimo said:


> Flyn you got to hand that reply well and truly to Dean


Would have been if the car hadn't have sold

Wonder if he's got his car back yet?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> Would have been if the car hadn't have sold
> 
> Wonder if he's got his car back yet?


Well actually the car magically sold 6 mins ago, so at the point of me writing it, it was correct


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> Well actually the car magically sold 6 mins ago, so at the point of me writing it, it was correct


A deal was done on the weekend. Just finalising some bits and bobs like you do.

You reminded me to update the thread, so thanks for that 

Hows the gearbox going. Have you refused the car back to the dealer yet?


----------



## deankenny (Feb 5, 2013)

FLYNN said:


> A deal was done on the weekend. Just finalising some bits and bobs like you do.
> 
> You reminded me to update the thread, so thanks for that
> 
> Hows the gearbox going. Have you refused the car back to the dealer yet?


But you did not make us good folk here aware until 5:41pm today  Flynn let me have this one please, just this one, and i can go have a happy weekend.


----------



## Henry 145 (Jul 15, 2009)

get a room guys...some serious chemistry between you two


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

deankenny said:


> But you did not make us good folk here aware until 5:41pm today  Flynn let me have this one please, just this one, and i can go have a happy weekend.


Never............................Oh..alright then. 

Back on topic.

While on the gearbox topic. Would anyone be interested in a gearbox exchange. My 2012 box with circlips and gear stops for any standard working box. Cash plus exchange box. Would this be a viable option, or a waste of time?


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Would think the labour charges for removal and refit x2 would make not make sense.


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

Stevie76 said:


> Would think the labour charges for removal and refit x2 would make not make sense.


Indeed.


----------



## Kevtga (Aug 17, 2013)

TriQe said:


> Is there a backstory here ? I have another half a glass of piss to spare if needed.


Lol


----------

